# teichfische kaufen wo und gute qualität in hamburg



## thorsten35 (10. Feb. 2011)

hallo  ich bin neu hier aus hamburg ! ich habe mir letztes jahr einen miniteich zugelegt 3*2 meter groß und 1,20 tief mit pumpe ,filter und luftstein .

nun möchte ich fische dazu haben nur welche und wo bekomme ich sie


----------



## R8. (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: teichfische kaufen wo und gute qualität in hamburg*

Hallo Thorsten,

ich würde einfach ein paar Goldfische reinmachen, die kannst du fast in jedem Baumarkt in der nähe kaufen. Zum Beispiel: Toom,Obi,Klee etc.

Pass aber auf das es nicht zuviele in deinem kleinen Teich werden


----------



## thorsten35 (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: teichfische kaufen wo und gute qualität in hamburg*

was denkst du denn wieviele und wie sieht es mit __ schnecken aus ?


----------



## R8. (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: teichfische kaufen wo und gute qualität in hamburg*

Schätz mal wieviel Liter dein Teich fasst.

Ob du Schnecken reinmachst oder nicht ist deine Entscheidung kommt drauf an welche. Ich hatte mal im Aquarium welche die wurde mir zur Plage.


----------



## thorsten35 (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: teichfische kaufen wo und gute qualität in hamburg*

1500 liter bestimmt


----------



## R8. (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: teichfische kaufen wo und gute qualität in hamburg*

Vielleicht 3 ? Ich hab keine Ahnung


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: teichfische kaufen wo und gute qualität in hamburg*

Hallo Thorsten,
tu' Dir und potentiellen Teichbewohnern einen großen Gefallen und lies Dir bitte erst einmal diesen thread dazu durch: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28859


----------



## newbee (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: teichfische kaufen wo und gute qualität in hamburg*

Ich würde auf Moderlieschen und co. ausweichen.

Goldis sind recht Nachwuchsfreudig


----------



## Annett (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: teichfische kaufen wo und gute qualität in hamburg*

Hallo Felix.



R8. schrieb:


> Vielleicht 3 ? Ich hab keine Ahnung



Und warum sabbelst Du dann in x Themen im Endeffekt nur "Stuß"?
Wie sagte doch ein Comedian mal so treffend? 
"Wenn man keine Ahnung hat: Einfach mal ..... halten."

@Thorsten
Sorry, aber das geht nun schon seit zwei oder drei Tagen so. Irgendwann ist das Maß einfach voll. 

Zu Deiner Frage: Sollte der Teich wirklich nur 1500 Liter haben, würde ich maximal auf kleinbleibende Fische wie __ Stichlinge oder __ Moderlieschen setzen. Goldfische werden recht groß (15 cm auf jeden Fall), vermehren sich schnell und sollten auch immer als kleiner Schwarm (mehr als 5) eingesetzt werden. Dein Teich sähe binnen eines halben Jahres wie eine grüne Kloake aus. 
Wenn Du aber mehr Vielfalt im Teich haben möchtest, dann würde ich auf Fische gänzlich verzichten. Es ist unglaublich, wieviele verschiedene Tiere sich freiwillig an solch einem Teich einfinden und auch dauerhaft bleiben. Es braucht nur eines: Geduld!


----------



## newbee (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: teichfische kaufen wo und gute qualität in hamburg*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Felix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tolltoll

Naja Hirn und Sinnfreie Beiträge halt


----------



## thorsten35 (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: teichfische kaufen wo und gute qualität in hamburg*

hallo annett
wenn ich mich für __ Stichlinge oder __ Moderlieschen entscheiden würde wieviele darf ich denn höstens haben ?


----------



## Annett (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: teichfische kaufen wo und gute qualität in hamburg*

Hallo Thorsten.

Ich selbst hatte nie __ Moderlieschen oder Stichlingen.

Da sich beide aber auch sehr gut vermehren können (wenn man sie füttert noch mehr), denke ich, bist du mit ca. 5-8 Stichlingen und/oder 6-8 Moderlieschen auf der sicheren Seite. Den Rest machen die dann schon.... :smoki

Der Besatz mit Stichlingen und Moderlieschen hätte den "Vorteil", dass die __ Stichlinge als Brut- und Jungfischräuber einer extremen Vermehrung der Lieschen entgegen stehen. Nichts desto trotz werden sich dann aber die Stichlinge recht gut vermehren.
Das Beste, was man aus meiner Erfahrung heraus machen kann, um einen extremen Überbesatz zu vermeiden: Nicht füttern! 
Auch wenn es schwer fällt. So ernährt der Teich nur eine gewisse Menge an Fischen und der Rest fällt der natürlichen Selektion zum Opfer.
Wer mal erlebt hat wie schwierig es zum Teil ist, überzählige Fische in gute Hände zu vermitteln, wird meinen Hinweis verstehen.


----------



## fbr (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: teichfische kaufen wo und gute qualität in hamburg*

Hallo thorsten35,
ich würde von jeder Art max. 2 hineingehen da ist das Risiko der Vermehrung NICHT so hoch! Wobei es besser wäre von 4 Arten nur jeweils einen Fisch zu nehmen. Dann ist nix mit Vermehrung = 5 Goldis in den Teich ein Jahr später 50!!


----------



## thorsten35 (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: teichfische kaufen wo und gute qualität in hamburg*

hallo annett wenn __ Stichlinge oder __ Moderlieschen wieviele und weiß du auch eine laden in hh wo ich sie kaufen kann oder sollte ?


----------



## thorsten35 (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: teichfische kaufen wo und gute qualität in hamburg*

und wie sieht es mit wirbellosen tieren aus  habt ihr damit erfahrung ?


----------



## Dodi (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: teichfische kaufen wo und gute qualität in hamburg*

Hallo und

:willkommen hier bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum, Thorsten!

Ich habe schön öfters hier Fische gekauft.
Im Moment bieten sie allerdings nur einen Teichfisch an - vllt. einfach mal anrufen, ob sie im Frühling andere Teichfische wie __ Moderlieschen & Co. bekommen.

Oft gibt es hier im Forum auch Fische abzugeben, einfach mal in den Flohmarkt schauen - aber dann eher ab Frühsommer. 

Aber denk dran, oft ist weniger mehr, gerade bei einem kleinen Teich.

Viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich und hier bei uns!


----------



## Christine (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: teichfische kaufen wo und gute qualität in hamburg*



fbr schrieb:


> Hallo thorsten35,
> ich würde von jeder Art max. 2 hineingehen da ist das Risiko der Vermehrung NICHT so hoch! Wobei es besser wäre von 4 Arten nur jeweils einen Fisch zu nehmen...



Hallo Franz,

entschuldige bitte, aber das ist völliger Schwachsinn. Gerade die kleinen Fischchen sind meistens Schwarmtiere - d.h. min. 5 bis 6 pro Sorte.

Hallo Thorsten,

für Dein Teichleich sind __ Moderlieschen oder Goldelritzen am besten geeignet. __ Stichlinge gehen auch, sind aber sehr vermehrungsfreudig und da sie kaum jemand frißt....

Wenn Du mit Wirbellosen __ Muscheln meinst: für Dein Teichlein lieber nicht. __ Schnecken auf jeden Fall - jemand muss den Müll ja fressen. Am besten ein paar Posthörnchen oder Sumpfdeckelschnecken - die sind nicht ganz so vermehrungsfreudig. Meistens bekommst Du sie eh gratis mit den Pflanzen. Pflanzen sind da A und O - wenn Dein Teich aussreichend bepflanzt ist, kommen interessante Bewohner wie __ Frösche, __ Molche, __ Libellen etc. von ganz alleine!

Fische kaufen kannst Du sehr gut bei dem von Dodi verlinkten Händler - die Qualität ist sehr gut, die Beratung kompetent und freundlich. Goldelritzen z.B. bekommst Du aber auch bei Dehner.


----------



## thorsten35 (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: teichfische kaufen wo und gute qualität in hamburg*

hallo dodi und danke für deine tipps oder rat ? kennst du denn jemanden der fische abzugeben hat ?
leider hat der laden wirklich nur einen fisch und bis jetzt noch keine zusage was für arten sie noch bekommen


----------



## Christine (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: teichfische kaufen wo und gute qualität in hamburg*

Thorsten, Du bist zu früh. Du kannst jetzt sowieso noch keine Fische einsetzen. Es ist viel zu kalt. Wenn die Saison los geht, dann haben die auch reichlich Auswahl!


----------



## thorsten35 (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: teichfische kaufen wo und gute qualität in hamburg*

hallo blumenelse hast denn einen tipp wo ich kaufen soll ?


----------



## Christine (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: teichfische kaufen wo und gute qualität in hamburg*

Hast Du meine Beiträge gelesen?


----------

